# Floor and tiling suppliers



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good afternoon all, 

Does anyone know of a tiling suppliers near Dubai Marina? I am looking to regrout our kitchien and bathroom and need to get some grout sealer.

Thanks all

Brad


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

Brad33 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> Does anyone know of a tiling suppliers near Dubai Marina? I am looking to regrout our kitchien and bathroom and need to get some grout sealer.
> 
> ...


pls check the classifieds for a maintainence company they will surely have a small unit of labourers , the best thing is to buy the materials yourslef and tell them that you need their people only that will save you a lot of costs . all the best .


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

neetaad said:


> pls check the classifieds for a maintainence company they will surely have a small unit of labourers , the best thing is to buy the materials yourslef and tell them that you need their people only that will save you a lot of costs . all the best .


I was looking to do the work myself as I used to renovate housees in a previous life. I just cant seem to find a supplier for Tiles and grout except for Ace and they dont have what im looking for.


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

Brad33 said:


> I was looking to do the work myself as I used to renovate housees in a previous life. I just cant seem to find a supplier for Tiles and grout except for Ace and they dont have what im looking for.


ok i have just picked up tiles from deira , pls go to tiles and more in deira they are very good , he will give you a good discount . they are based in salahuddin road pls go there around 5- 7 pm , also for the grouting they will give you the bag for it . if you cannot get grouting pls let me know . 
if you dont want to travel very far then even dragon mart is good enough i have tried their tiles also they are not bad .


----------



## Brad33 (Mar 31, 2010)

neetaad said:


> ok i have just picked up tiles from deira , pls go to tiles and more in deira they are very good , he will give you a good discount . they are based in salahuddin road pls go there around 5- 7 pm , also for the grouting they will give you the bag for it . if you cannot get grouting pls let me know .
> if you dont want to travel very far then even dragon mart is good enough i have tried their tiles also they are not bad .


Fantastic, your a kitchen/bathroom saver!

If you need a hand doing yours just give me a shout.


Thanks
Brad


----------

